# NT state sponorship



## Happy (Jul 20, 2013)

I am an Indian legal professional with 11 years of work experience. I have been assessed positive skills assessment from Vetasses for CSOL listed Intellectual Property Lawyer.

I am not getting any employer or state sponsorship in this occupation.

Recently Northern Territory considering CSOL listed occupations for state nomination 190 visa ,but with a condition that I need to show higher employment prospects or job offer in Intellectual Property Lawyer.

It is difficult to get employment or job offer in Intellectual Property Lawyer more particularly in state like Northern Territory.But, if NT nominates for 190 visa,after getting PR , i can get easily job in law clerk position(closely related occupation), where demand is higher in NT state

Can you help me out overcome this issue and get state nomination in Intellectual Property Lawyer skilled area.

Thanks,
Happy


----------

